# Nintendo Gets New Mascot/SpokesDog



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 10, 2012)

Warning contains horrible puns about dogs.







> The Full Press Release.
> 
> 
> In a move that’s _got tails wagging_ from Hollywood to Manhattan, Nintendo of America is teaming up with Uggie, the talented Jack Russell terrier known to moviegoers as the canine co-star of The Artist. Starting today, Uggie will sink his teeth into a memorable new role as Nintendo’s first-ever “spokesdog,” spreading the word about the interactive fun of nintendogs™ + cats for the Nintendo 3DS™ hand-held system.
> ...



WoW, I think Nintendo is trying to fetch some more profit... I think we all need to put our paws up for Nintendo...

Source


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2012)

*WARNING!* Hit the shelters, *Nintendogs Fallout* on radar, the area will be irradiated with* cute* in 15 seconds!


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 10, 2012)

When saying 'This is the all new Wii U'...

Woof woof woof woo-woof woof woof.

Seriously this is stupid.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *WARNING!* Hit the shelters, *Nintendogs Fallout* on radar, the area will be irradiated with* cute* in 15 seconds!


WOT!??!?!?! Impossible!!!!!!! NOOOOOOO.... Why!?!!?!?!

Anyway, those puns are terrible. 




chris888222 said:


> When saying 'This is the all new Wii U'...
> 
> Woof woof woof woo-woof woof woof.
> 
> Seriously this is stupid.


Did I scan that wrong or maybe you just didn't read correctly?


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 10, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> to promote nintendogs + cats and the Pearl Pink Nintendo 3DS system



I already bought a Pearl Pink 3DS / nintendogs+cats bundle for my daughter for Christmas. May I please be exempted from exposure to this???


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 10, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > to promote nintendogs + cats and the Pearl Pink Nintendo 3DS system
> ...



No. You must participate in *ALL* the marketing campaigns.

...All of them.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 10, 2012)

uggie, more like fugly


----------



## Snailface (Feb 10, 2012)

lol

I got this game for $5 and I'm still debating on whether it was worth it.

No talented spokesdog can get this game out of the doghouse even if it really is cute.
And it's rather generic and ugly-looking, like the game.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nintendo has gotten into the "kawaii mascot craze", they can milk that forever even when Mario goes out of style.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 10, 2012)

That dog needs to go. Now. If it were cute and fluffy like the dog I had, I'd say anything else. Something close to this:


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 10, 2012)

I bet they didn't have to pay for uggie.


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Must. Resist. You shooo cute doggieee.

Unable. To. Resist. Toooo. *gasp* Cute.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Hanafuda said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Marketing campaigns from Nintendo are not only fun, they are ABSOLUTELY MANDATORY.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, why not this fella?






Now that's a face that can sell games like hotcakes.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hey, why not this fella?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If buyers didn't die from shock first.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 10, 2012)

they would have been better off to put mario in a dog suit. how is the dog gonna be a spokesdog when it can't even talk?! have ninty gone *barking *mad


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 10, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> they would have been better off to put mario in a dog suit. how is the dog gonna be a spokesdog when it can't even talk?! have ninty gone *barking *mad


Say hello to doggie language


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 10, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 10, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > they would have been better off to put mario in a dog suit. how is the dog gonna be a spokesdog when it can't even talk?! have ninty gone *barking *mad
> ...


or doggie style


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2012)

Unsurprising. Nintendo recently have been all bark and no bite. With this new campaign, it just seems like they're barking up the wrong tree.

Well that's what I think, I've only pawed through the article.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 10, 2012)

I only care about this 'cause it's Uggie. I'd probably not give a shit if it was any other dog.

Anyways, the dog puns were so... bad. I think I almost died.


----------



## Ultymoo (Feb 10, 2012)

It's an animal in a marketing campaign.

God save us all.

...Or if you're atheist, save yourselves.


----------



## Youkai (Feb 10, 2012)

Its really stupid that they waste money into stuff like this instead of using it for the WiiU or for new games for 3ds -.-


----------



## jargus (Feb 10, 2012)

MIsleading title implies Mario has been replaced as Nintys mascot. The real story doesnt mean anything to me


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 10, 2012)

So is this why America keeps getting everything late? Because NoA has been busy working on their 'secret weapon'?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 10, 2012)

So I'm assuming the dog is the mascot for Nintendogs and not Big N in a whole.

Cause if it was for Big N as a whole, I'll be doggone surprised and think Big N might be sniffing some weird azz shiz in their office.


----------



## imshortandrad (Feb 10, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> I only care about this 'cause it's Uggie.



Agreed. That dog is freaking awesome.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 10, 2012)

who the fuck is Uggie anyway never heard of him


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just in: Nintendo has fired Mario. He was last seen pan-handling on the corner of East Mellow and North Mushroom Way.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 11, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> who the fuck is Uggie anyway never heard of him


It's in the first sentence of the goddamn article. DId you even read it?


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 11, 2012)

WHERE IS PETA??


----------

